# Mainsite Unresponsiveness



## 2ndVenus (Sep 7, 2008)

I tried the new IE7, Chrome and also my default Firefox. The mainsite for me is getting worse and worse on all the computers in my house and nieghbors computer. I have to refresh page about 3-6 times to get a single page to properly appear. More and more thumbnails are also not appearing, in a page of 32, 18-32 not appearing.

It cant be my side now iv checked and done it all.

The site also doesnt exist for 5 minutes every 30 to 40 minutes.

Edit: **WARNING** Screenshot is for adults.


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 7, 2008)

I dont see how the screenshot is a adult one..

This might be due to live tweaks being done to the site or a cache problem, flush your cache and try again, you could try a force refresh by pressing CTRL and F5 at the same time.

Hope this helps


----------



## 2ndVenus (Sep 7, 2008)

Done everything known to explorers.


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know really what to recommend, you could have a connection problem,

open a command line by [windows key] + [r] and type [ping www.furaffinity.net]

you should then get a list and then a statement saying packets send and recieved, if you  get 0% packet loss then your connection is good and if you get 100% packet loss you connection is gone, anything about 40-65% can be a result of a lousy connection.

Try connecting to http://subfurvient.co.nr and click gallery, if you don't see all the images that should be there then you have a problem in your connection.

Another Idea is to uninstall and re install your browser software and see if that clears it.

* NOTE: the sections in square brackets are to be used, when running a command do NOT include them *


----------



## 2ndVenus (Sep 7, 2008)

Done it all, it aint me hun. ^^; iv formatted and used every browser with different settings and tweaks. 100% not my side.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 7, 2008)

I wouldn't say that

what does tracepath/tracert give you?


----------



## X (Sep 7, 2008)

not sure if this will help or not, but in the thumbnail it looks like you are putting a lot of stress on your cpu with all those tabs and windows. does your screen always have that many tabs/windows open? or is this one rare occurrence?

also, i just browsed 40 pages and had no problems with thumbnails loading.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 7, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> not sure if this will help or not, but in the thumbnail it looks like you are putting a lot of stress on your cpu with all those tabs and windows. does your screen always have that many tabs/windows open? or is this one rare occurrence?


Could be because the user has too many open connections to FA?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 7, 2008)

Lagging thumbnails has been known to occur even with only one window/tab open at a time.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Sep 8, 2008)

My computers solid running supreme commander with 6 AI-Xtreme smoothly.

2gig ram
360gb HDD 7200rpm
clocked at 9.001 ghz double processing units, each dual core
1gb VRAM total with Ati-crossfiring cards


----------



## Eevee (Sep 8, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> not sure if this will help or not, but in the thumbnail it looks like you are putting a lot of stress on your cpu with all those tabs and windows. does your screen always have that many tabs/windows open? or is this one rare occurrence?


Uh.  I have 69 tabs open right now.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Sep 8, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> My computers solid running supreme commander with 6 AI-Xtreme smoothly.
> 
> 2gig ram
> 360gb HDD 7200rpm
> ...





Found the problem.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Sep 8, 2008)

Archibald Ironfist said:


> Found the problem.



Oh ha ha  *baps you on the nose* Silly boy ^^

The site also loads slowly which is odd as my 8meg connection takes 760kb/s download rates fine in other sites. The page claims it's Done when stuff just aint loaded, not even into temp files, i just didnt recieve it at all


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Sep 8, 2008)

Obviously, if noone else is having problems..
The admin know of no problems...
And you refuse to provide tracert information, your full hardware profile, which browsers and version numbers you're using, etc. relevant data for troubleshooting....

And you insist it's not on your end despite failing standard troubleshooting techniques.....


The problem is on your end.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 8, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> The page claims it's Done when stuff just aint loaded, not even into temp files, i just didnt recieve it at all


If your Firefox says the page is "Done", then anything that has yet to be loaded was the result of either a timeout or an error message response.

For comparison, on MY end all the thumbnails do _eventually_ load (total delays no more than 10s after the page HTML is loaded).

And yes, nobody will believe that you've "done it all" to investigate the error without a fully annotated report of exactly _what_ you've done.


----------



## X (Sep 8, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Uh.  I have 69 tabs open right now.



it wasn't only tabs, from the screen shot i saw 12 tabs open, among those 12 there were 5 tabs that said "interactive" in the title, that might mean that they are flash files, that would strain the computer and browser. and i also saw 2 windows live conversations open, that would also eat up ram. 
a Microsoft excel project. and in another window there was a media file of some kind. so it could be stress on the browser, or stress on the ram.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Sep 8, 2008)

Honestly HWF*, I think the flash are the problem.  None of the others mentioned ever typically use any considerable amount of modern hardware.

But flash uses as much CPU as it can get.  Something to do with rendering at max possible framerate.  I used to know why.  Eh.

* = You know, I got flamed for saying your name once?  half-witted fur.  =D


----------



## Blue Raptor (Sep 9, 2008)

You're not sitting near the server in the US?
Then there is your problem likely. I get that with a lot of US pages from time to time here in europe, while others pages are just fine and my system and connection speed surpasses average as well. And while other people (from the US) can see those pages just fine.

I am afraid it is just a web 2.0 feature we have to get used to as some nodes run are very busy or longrange connections somehow end up with less priority. in the dataflood.
It may get better again though, I'm afraid its a matter of chance for all we can do.
(I never had that problems with furaffinity though)

edit: Oh, I also found this related topic. That doesnt quite support my theory thogh http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24785
Well maybe I'm just web2FunkyForMe-bitter.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah Blue-Raptor im living in the UK and hold yer horses peeps there were no flash open at all, i also dunno what this tracert is youre talking about.


----------



## RojAdrik (Sep 10, 2008)

The only time I have issues with pages loading like how you've stated is when I'm using a UK-based proxy.  You running a proxy or anything?


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 10, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> i also dunno what this tracert is youre talking about.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traceroute


----------



## SFox (Sep 14, 2008)

I've been getting something similar the past few days. I get lots of network timeouts in addition to non-loading thumbnails and to view any images I have to hit stop and then reload half a dozen times.

Doing pings of furaffinity.net, half of the packets give "request timed out" and doing tracerts gives sets of asterisks with "request timed out" on several of the hops. I'm not sure what's going on here but FA is the only site I'm experiencing this trouble with.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Sep 14, 2008)

somberfox said:


> I've been getting something similar the past few days. I get lots of network timeouts in addition to non-loading thumbnails and to view any images I have to hit stop and then reload half a dozen times.
> 
> Doing pings of furaffinity.net, half of the packets give "request timed out" and doing tracerts gives sets of asterisks with "request timed out" on several of the hops. I'm not sure what's going on here but FA is the only site I'm experiencing this trouble with.



My symptoms match somberfox'.


----------



## Corsair (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been having similar, worsening problems.

Since the site came back up, first it loaded pages about 50% of the time. Then it would work fine for a while before stopping entirely for some minutes. Then it worked fine as long as you were doing something continuously, otherwise it stopped. Now, front page is fine, submissions is fine, browse page 1 is fine, but as soon as I click 'next' bam, ceases working altogether.

The symptoms are rather confusing. Pinging gives and average of 94ms with 0% loss, and tracert gives 14 hops in 126ms, both WHILE the site is failing to load in internet explorer and Chrome in the background.

I wish I could guess at whats going on, but I'm no webmaster, so I can't.


----------



## stormchasingk9 (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been experiencing the same symptoms for at least a week or more.

I use OS X Leopard on a MacBook Pro, so I have ample power.  My high speed internet modem is plugged directly into the laptop for optimum connection.  Every other website works fine, FA is the only site I'm having difficulty with.  Frequent time-outs, excessively long loading times, missing thumbnails.  The site hasn't worked well for me in at least a week or two.

Every other website works fine, I was hoping to read an article on the main page about FA server troubles, but it seems this problem is in early states of detection.  I hope the admins/techs can repair this problem.

Picture 1:
Various pages have missing thumb nails.  Site never finishes loading accurately.

Picture 2:
After ten minutes, the site is still trying to load, although severely inaccurate.  Cute fox, though.


----------



## SFox (Sep 15, 2008)

stormchasingk9 said:


> Picture 1:
> Various pages have missing thumb nails.  Site never finishes loading accurately.
> 
> Picture 2:
> After ten minutes, the site is still trying to load, although severely inaccurate.  Cute fox, though.



Oh yeah I forgot to mention the white backgrounds when the the page fails to fully load. It happens like that second screenshot shows for me sometimes.


----------

